

Pathologists Believe They Have Pinpointed Achilles Heel of HIV - lurkage
http://www.scienceblog.com/cms/pathologists-believe-they-have-pinpointed-achilles-heel-hiv-16900.html

======
PieSquared
Lately, biology and neuroscience have been doing amazing things. Somehow I
feel this is a start of a breakthrough as big as the invention of the
computer, not just because it allows people to do so much more, but also
because it opens up whole new branches of science. (Such as, for example,
genetics as a first).

------
falsestprophet
Breaking news: scientist labels life's work important

------
brandnewlow
Is this a link to a spam blog? Never trust a news story with adsense between
the headline and first paragraph. Never trust a news story where the byline is
someone's initials and not a full-name.

~~~
PieSquared
...how about reading it before posting, eh?

